# :: ECS Tuning :: 3M Di-Noc Carbon Fiber Wrap Now Available for LESS



## ECS Tuning - Audi (Oct 12, 2009)

I just wanted to make one announcement for the weekend, giving the forum members a chance to get on this before everyone else:
One of the most popular interior mods for Audi's is to wrap your interior trim in carbon fiber. However, there is usually a pretty hefty price tag associated with laying carbon fiber, resin and clear. From the design bench at 3M Adhesives comes 3M Di-Noc Carbon Fiber Wrap. This carbon fiber wrap is extremely durable and long lasting (as you would expect from 3M). Furthermore, it is incredibly easy to work with as you can peel and stick it a few times before it truly adheres to the plastic you wrap it around. Now you can get that carbon fiber wrap look at an extremely affordable price. Lastly, we are happy to announce that *we can get you 3m Di-Noc Cabon Fiber Wrap for LESS than most Ebay vendors*. Finally, the forum community can order 3M Di-Noc from a trusted vendor and forum sponsor instead of an unknown Ebay vendor. 
 Please click here for various pricing and sizing details. Lastly, we do have Matte Di-Noc and Textured Black Di-Noc available from that link as well (pictures of these two to come).
Below are some examples of what we've wrapped here in the shop with the 3M Di-Noc Carbon Fiber Wrap:


----------

